# Outbacker Power Of Postitive Thinking Request!



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,
I am asking for all positive Outbacker energies that are available to be directed my way!! As many of you know, Stacey and I have been VERY HAPPY







to have our son return to VT after 5 years in AZ. Not only did he return to Vermont, but he returned to work for the family business, and since he's a better employee than me I'm getting the boot







!! Seriously though with the economy, his physical abilites, and my increasing lack of!! I am back in the general job market! So today I put in an application at Pete's RV,our local Outback dealer. This position is as a fulltime parts person, BUT I would really love to be an Outback salesperson, (many many moons ago I sold cars and trucks







) and at this time this is my foot in the door in that direction. So I'll keep you posted on the outcome, which won't happen til late January or early Feb.








Thanks for your energies!!








Ember


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good JUJU comin attcha. Good luck.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, cutthroat family competition huh?!?!









Seriously though, Best of luck!!! I bet you'd be more qualified as a salesman than most others, especially for Outbacks!!!

Just remember, yes they can tow that 35' OB with a crossover as long as they buy a WDH!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wishing you the best from the Cold Southeast. I wish that was an oxymoron.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck girl!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

So if you get this job....and since we are al "family"...will we all get the employee discount?
Seriously, good luck.
Brian


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Wow, cutthroat family competition huh?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this made me think of the video of VW bug pulling that 5th wheel type deal where the car just completey turns around under the trailer!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> So if you get this job....and since we are al "family"...will we all get the employee discount?
> Seriously, good luck.
> Brian


Well I do have 12 birth siblings, I can probably adopt a few!!







ha ha!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> Wishing you the best from the Cold Southeast. I wish that was an oxymoron.


I saw a Florids citrus grower on the news tonight. They were 28 degrees last night and even with the sprinklers on all night his crop was frozen. tough time for him this year although he should have crop insurance??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> So if you get this job....and since we are al "family"...will we all get the employee discount?
> Seriously, good luck.
> Brian


Well I do have 12 birth siblings, I can probably adopt a few!!







ha ha!!
[/quote]

PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!

Serious;y tho', all good energies coming to you from Wolfwood!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good Luck Ember! Youd make a great rv store person. Especially sales!

Carey


----------

